#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  منخفض القطارة: المشروع القومي الحقيقي الذي تبحث عنه مصر

## samey

منخفض القطارة: المشروع القومي الحقيقي الذي تبحث عنه مصر  


منذ تسعين سنة وعلماء الدنيا كلها يحلمون بمشروع منخفض القطارة الذي نتوارث السمع عنه ولا نعرفه.. بدأ المشوار في عام 1916 البروفيسور هانز بنك استاذ الجغرافيا في جامعة برلين.. ثم انتقلت العدوي إلي البروفيسور جون بول وكيل الجمعية الملكية البريطانية الذي نشر دراسة عنه في عام 1931.. وفي العام نفسه لم يتردد حسين سري باشا وكيل وزارة الأشغال في عرضه أمام المجمع العلمي المصري.

الفكرة الأولى للمشروع هى تحويل مجرى النيل ليصب فى منخفض القطارة بدلا من فقد المياه التى تصب فى البحر لتكوين بحيرة عزبه كبرى تكون كخزان مائى ضخم يمكن تحويل المنطقة الصحراويه حوله الى منطقة غابات ومد مواسير للرى لمناطق زراعية شاسعه  كما ان البحيرة ستكون مصدر هائل للتروة السمكية وتكوين مناطق سياحية وتعمير مدن كبرى حيث سيتغير المناخ للمنطقة بسبب البخر الناتج عن مسطح المياه للبحيرة ويمكن للشركات أن تبيع الأراضى لتدبير قيمة المشروع

يقع المشروع بالقرب من مدينة العلمين عند مارينا.. ويتلخص في شق مجري مائي بطول 75 كيلومترا تندفع فيه مياه البحر المتوسط إلي المنخفض الهائل الذي يصل عمقه إلي 145 متراً تحت سطح البحر.. فتتكون بحيرة صناعية تزيد مساحتها علي 12 ألف كيلومتر.. ومن شدة اندفاع المياه يمكن توليد طاقة كهربائية رخيصة تصل إلي 2500 كيلووات/ ساعة سنويا توفر 1500 مليون دولار ثمن توليدها بالمازوت.. ويستخدم المطر الناتج عن البخر في زراعة ملايين الأفدنة التي تحتاج شمة ماء كي تبوح بخيراتها.. ولن تبخل البحيرة بالطبع في إنتاج كميات هائلة من الملح والسمك.. كما أنها ستخلق ميناء يخفف الضغط علي ميناء الإسكندرية.. بجانب المشروعات السياحية.. وتسكين ملايين المصريين القادمين من وادي النيل الضيق وخلق فرص عمل لهم.

كان المشروع مبهرا بالنسبة لجمال عبد الناصر فاستدعي خبراء من شركة سيمنس الألمانية لعمل الدراسة الميدانية الأولية في عام 1959.. وفي العام التالي اتفقت مصر والمانيا الغربية علي أن يقوم البروفيسور فرديك بازلر وفريق من جامعة دير مشتاد التي يعمل بها علي القيام بالدراسات النهائية خلال خمس سنوات.. وقدرت تكاليف المشروع علي مدي 15 سنة بنحو 4657 مليون دولار.. منها 800 مليون دولار لشق القناة باستخدام التفجيرات النووية السلمية.. وهي الطريقة الرخيصة والنظيفة والمناسبة والمثالية.

وتبدو التكلفة شديدة التواضع إذا ما قيست بحجم الأموال التي أهدرت في بناء قري الساحل الشمالي والتي وصلت إلي 15 مليار دولار.. إن حجم هذه الأموال كان يمكنه تنفيذ مثل هذا المشروع الهائل ثلاث مرات.. وكان سيخلق بجانبه مجتمعات سياحية حقيقية.. وليست مجرد ابنية خرسانية يستعملها أصحابها ثلاثة أشهر في الصيف ثم يغلقونها لتنعي من بناها .

لكن.. الظروف السياسية كانت تقف بالمرصاد للمشروع.. فالولايات المتحدة رفضت أن تستخدم مصر الطاقة النووية استخداما سلميا خوفا من أن تنقلب في ظروف التوتر الحادة مع إسرائيل إلي استخدم عسكري.. فراحت تضغط.. وتناور.. وتلعب من تحت لتحت.. وأجبرت المانيا الغربية علي التسويف.. وهو ما عطل المشروع سنوات طوال.

قبل حرب أكتوبر.. عاد المشروع يبرق في عين أنور السادات.. فوضعته وزارة الكهرباء علي رأس سياستها.. وفي 25 يوليو 1973 قرر مجلس الوزراء اعتبار المشروع مشروعا قوميا يستحق الأولوية.. وجري توقيع اتفاقية مالية وفنية مع حكومة المانيا الغربية لدراسة المشروع.. وقدم بنك التعمير في بون 11.3 مليون مارك منحة لتمويل الدراسات النهائية.. وفي عام 1975 شكلت لجنة عليا للمشروع من 12 عضوا.. نصفهم من المصريين.. والنصف الآخر من الألمان.. وبعد مناقصة عالمية رست الدراسات علي بيت خبرة الماني هو &#171;لا ماير&#187;.. لكن.. قبل أن تنتهي الدراسات رفع &#171;لا ماير&#187; تقديراته المالية للدراسات إلي 28 مليون مارك.. وكان واضحا أن المخابرات المركزية (الأمريكية) بدأت في الضرب تحت الحزام.

كانت الدراسات المطلوبة عن التفجيرات النووية وتأثيرها علي الزلازل، وعن المياه الجوفية والمناخ والبيئة وضمان استمرار توليد الطاقة بجانب التغيرات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسكانية المتوقعة.

في ذلك الوقت وصل وفد من هيئة الطاقة النووية في فيينا وشاهد موقع المشروع علي الطبيعة وشعر بجدية مصر في تنفيذه.. لكن.. كان من بين اعضائه من قدم تقريرا للمخابرات الأمريكية عن خطورة امتلاك مصر لتكنولوجيا نووية تفجر بها المجري المائي الذي سيوصل البحر المتوسط بالمنخفض.. وتحولت الضربات تحت الحزام إلي لكمات.

وقررت مصر أن تقاضي بيت الخبرة الألماني &#171;لا ماير&#187; أمام لجنة التحكيم الدولية في باريس لتراجعه عن تنفيذ الدراسات المتفق عليها ومطالبته بنحو 17 مليون مارك أكثر مما اتفق عليه.. وسافر وفد من الدبلوماسيين والقانويين.. لكن.. قبل أن يدخل في مفاوضات التحكيم صدرت تعليمات رئاسية بأن يعود إلي القاهرة.. ومنذ ذلك اليوم من شتاء عام 1979 لم يعد أحد يسمع سيرة المشروع إلا عابرا.. لقد اسدلت ستارة سوداء عليه.. بل واصيب كل من كان شريكا فيه بالرعب منه.

وما ضاعف من الرعب ما جري لوزير الكهرباء الأسبق أحمد سلطان الذي لفقت له المخابرات الأمريكية قضية رشوة شهيرة عرفت بقضية &#171;وستنجهاوس&#187; بعد أن عاند واستمر في برنامج محطات الكهرباء النووية ومشروع منخفض القطارة.. وبعد أن نجا من القضية بصعوبة أصبحت مثل هذه الأمور بمثابة عقدة نفسية لكل وزراء الكهرباء الذين جاءوا بعده.. إن كلامهم عن الكفر والعهر ربما كان أسهل أحيانا من الكلام عن البرنامج النووي المصري.

ومنذ شهور قليلة تقدم المستشار فتحي رجب وكيل اللجنة التشريعية في مجلس الشوري بطلب مناقشة حول مشروع منخفض القطارة.. وكانت مبرراته : إن مصر تعاني من فقر في الطاقة البترولية سيتحول إلي مجاعة خلال سنوات ليست بعيدة وأن المشروع سيفتح لنا منجما من الطاقة الكهربائية الرخيصة والنظيفة.. كما أنه سيستوعب أعددا كبيرا من العاطلين الذين ضاقت بهم سبل الرزق التقليدية.. لكن طلب المناقشة جري تأجيله.. فقد دخل في دائرة المحرمات والممنوعات.

وفي الوقت نفسه بدأ الصراع بين أكثر من وزارة حول المشروع.. فوزارة السياحة تريد الأرض لبناء كتل من الأسمنت والخرسانة المسلحة تسميها مشروعات سياحية.. ووزارة البترول تريد تعطيل المشروع بحجة أن الأرض هناك تبشر بوجود بترول مع أن المشروع لا يمنع البحث عن البترول بل علي العكس يضاعف من فرص اكتشافه كما جاء في الدراسات الأولية.. ووزارة الكهرباء تخشي الانتقال من محطات المازوت والغاز الطبيعي إلي المحطات غير التقليدية التي لا تتمتع بالخبرات الكافية في تشغيلها وصيانتها وإدارتها.

لقد أخرجنا البرنامج النووي المصري من قبره بعد أن دفناه وقرأنا الفاتحة عليه.. وسيكون لهذا البرنامج استخداماته السلمية في إنشاء محطات الكهرباء النووية.. لكن.. الأهم والأفضل والأرخص هو إحياء مشروع منخفض القطارة والبدء بشق المجري المائي الموصل بين البحر المتوسط والمنخفض بالتفجيرات السلمية..

وكانت هذه التفجيرات مطلوبة فيما مضي لرخصها عن الوسائل الأخري.. أما بعد أن اعترضت ليبيا علي سند في القول بأن الرياح قد تعبث بالغبار الذري الناتج عن التفجيرات فيصل إليها، وبعد أن تطورت تكنولوجيا شق القنوات بالطرق التقليدية (بل إن شركة &#171;سويكو&#187; السويدية كانت قد تقدمت بمشروع لوزارة الكهرباء بأجهزة ميكانيكية كانت حديثة منذ 30 سنة).. فلندع حفر القناة بالتفجيرات النووية.. ولنفكر في شقها ولو مثلما شقت قناة السويس بأذرع المصريين، حتي لا يقال إن حكومتنا تساعد كل من يريد إفقار مصر بحرمانها من مثل هذا المشروع.
http://www.elfagr.org/Elfagr_L_Detai...on_related=451
<

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> منخفض القطارة: المشروع القومي الحقيقي الذي تبحث عنه مصر 
> .. ولنفكر في شقها ولو مثلما شقت قناة السويس بأذرع المصريين، حتي لا يقال إن حكومتنا تساعد كل من يريد إفقار مصر بحرمانها من مثل هذا المشروع


كلام زين و جميل مقدرشى أقول حاجة عنه مع الأعتذار للمطربة الراحلة ليلى مراد لما غنت و قالت: "مقدرشى أقول حاجة" عنه فى فيلم "ليلى بنت الأكابر"

----------


## samey

هذا يوضح بأن أمريكا تدخلت لتعطل مشروع  قومى بسبب حظر استخدام مصر للطاقة النوويه السلمية التى سينفذ بها الألمان المشروع وحرمت مصر من التقدم
بينما سمحت لأسرائيل ببرنامج نووى حربى

----------


## samey

مبارك : التكنولوجيا النووية حق لمصر ولا أحد ينازعنا على امتلاكها   


  غرفة الأخبار / مصر العربية    

 Saturday 7 October 2006 الساعة 11 AM   


قال الرئيس حسني مبارك ( في حوار لجريدة القوات المسلحة) إنه لا يري أي صعاب بشأن البرنامج النووي المصري الذي تم الإعلان عنه مؤخراً ‏‏ خاصة أن مصر طرف في معاهدة منع الانتشار النووي‏,‏ وأضاف أنه ما من أحد يستطيع أن ينازع مصر في حقها الثابت بانشغالها بهذه القضية الاستراتيجية‏,‏ وأن تقرر بشأنها ما يحقق مصلحتها القومية.‏ 

كما اعاد مبارك الى الاذهان ان مصر كانت اوقفت برنامجها النووي "بمحض ارادتها" بعد الحادث المفجع للتسرب النووي لمفاعل (تشرنوبيل) وانها تستطيع احياءه ومواصلته بارادتها الحرة في اطار استراتيجية شاملة لمستقبل الطاقة في مصر 

وفي شأن آخر أكد الرئيس حسني مبارك ان اندلاع حرباً إقليمية جديدة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط سيظل خطراً قائماً طالما لم يتحقق السلام العادل واستمرار الممارسات الإسرائيلية في الأراضي الفلسطينية 

وأوضح الرئيس مبارك في حواره إن تجمد عملية السلام هو أساس مشكلات المنطقة‏,‏ وإن العدوان علي لبنان والعدوان المتواصل على الأراضي الفلسطينية‏ كشفا هشاشة الوضع‏‏ وخطورته وعدم قابليته للاستمرار‏.‏ 

وأشار الرئيس مبارك إلي أن هناك وعيا بالمأزق الحالي لعملية السلام لدي المجتمع الدولي وقواه الكبري‏,‏ خاصة أن الحرب علي لبنان جاءت كجرس إنذار بأن الشرق الأوسط علي وشك الانفجار‏.‏ 

وحول القضية الفلسطينية‏ ، أكد الرئيس مبارك مجددا أنها القضية الأم‏,‏ وعلي الفلسطينيين أن يتحدثوا بصوت واحد‏‏ يثبت أن هناك شريكا قادرا علي التفاوض من أجل إنهاء معاناة الشعب الفلسطيني‏,‏ وتحقيق حلمه في إقامة دولته المستقلة‏. 

وحول الأمن القومي المصري قال مبارك : "لا أسمح بالتفريط في أمن مصر القومي‏ بمفهومه الأعم والأشمل‏‏ الذي يرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بأمن المنطقة العربية‏,‏ بما في ذلك أمن الخليج وأمن البحر الأحمر‏".‏ 

واختتم الرئيس حديثه بتأكيد أن جهود مصر متواصلة لتمكين السودان من تفادي المواجهة مع المجتمع الدولي ومجلس الأمن‏,‏ وتحفظ في الوقت نفسه للسودان سيادته واستقلال إرادته‏ 
http://www.misralarabia.com/article.asp?article=15129

----------

